# burnt air filter? bad reed valve maybe?



## rustymaggot (May 9, 2020)

working on a friends husky 128ld string trimmer. i got it with rotten fuel lines and a carb that wouldnt pump fuel. i replaced the carb with a oem new carb and put in new air filter cause the old one had a hole burned in it. im using canned fuel, so i know the fuel is fresh and good. new spark plug. its burning a hole thru the new air filter. im assuming its backfiring. is this a bad reed valve or something? thanks guys.


----------



## The Lorax (May 10, 2020)

No reeds in these to the best of my knowledge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Lorax (May 10, 2020)

Sounds like timing is off, check the flywheel hasn’t slipped around on the crank shaft


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chainmale (May 10, 2020)

I Agree that it's timing also


----------



## rustymaggot (May 10, 2020)

thank you. i will check that next.


----------

